# Sad news for the Calgary L&M



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Larry is moving to Nanaimo and is going to be managing the store there.

He treated me like a king and I'm sad to see him go.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

When's his last day in Calgary?

He's a good guy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> When's his last day in Calgary?
> 
> He's a good guy.


I don't know exactly but I know he isn't moving for a couple months.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

:frown: Oh, that's sad news. I'm guessing Larry's pretty excited to be heading up a new store in Nanaimo tho', so I guess we should be happy for him. He sure is a nice guy. Our loss is the Nanaimo musical community's gain. My best to you Larry, and thanks.:wave:


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

I know Larry has been looking for a change for some time now. I guess this is it!

You wouldn't find a more honest, accomodating individual in the music retail biz, or any business for that matter. He sets the tone at the Calgary [email protected] and has made it a pleasure to do business there over many years now - and has become a friend in the process. We wish you all good things Larry - should be an adventure!

Peter


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

RIP Larry:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Larry is moving... on to better things... congrats larry you will be missed here in Cow town. Most ppl will agree that you certainly are one of the kindest and most honest blokes in the biz. See ya and take care.

Craig


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

And to add to his uniqueness at the Calgary store, I can't think of anyone there who could fill his shoes. A big loss for the Calgary store.

All the best to you in Nanaimo, Larry!


----------

